# why do dogs chase flies?



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

my dog goes mad when theres a fly in the house.... she wont rest until its gone and sometimes even when its gone shes still on the alert... is it just a bit of fun chasing it? must say its funny to watch


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Why cant they catch them thats what I want to ask, my lot stalk and chase flys, jump feet in the air to get the blighters but do they catch one Oh no I have to go round like a mad woman  swatting them or scooting them out windows. We live on a farm so at points in the summer we have many fly visitors Yukkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I hate flys  Sorry rant over and I havent even answered your question Ooooooooooops


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Haha i could ask the same question. Clara is forever chasing them and when she catches them she eats them!!!!!:frown2:*


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

as I found out today - because they want to eat something. Like part of my dogs head.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cats try to catch flies too.... sometimes very successful!
And I have seen a fly buzz into one of my rat colony cages, they go mad!
It's a normal reaction from any animal that has predatory instinct. 
It might even be their idea of fun, whether they catch it or not... a game... No more or less than a game.
Animals of high intelligence play games...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

It's their prey drive that causes them to chase flies, same thing that makes them chase sheep, cars, rabbits, joggers *insert things your dog chases here* etc...

My Molly goes mad for flies and never catches them. Pippi doesn't bother with the flies she just chases Molly chasing flies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

metaldog said:


> It's their prey drive that causes them to chase flies, same thing that makes them chase sheep, cars, rabbits, joggers *insert things your dog chases here* etc...
> 
> My Molly goes mad for flies and never catches them. Pippi doesn't bother with the flies she just chases Molly chasing flies


 Im imagining this and having a giggle


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dixie does catch them 
She knows ''there's a fly in here' -sends here running from where ever she is
'where's the fly'- looks for one
'get that fly' -chases it 
and 'you missed it' - when she has jumped to snap and missed.

She will not rest until she has got it. She can reach top of the door height by launching off the couch. She usually slams into Dave a few times because he's too clumsy to get them.

I can't even say fly without her getting exited she loves chasingthem, I can't even say f.l.y I have to say 'thing with wings' to my oh! Lol

x


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't seen many flies around this year, but my old Lurcher doesn't chase them she waits until the fly is near her and just snaps at them and she's got them a few times eww yuk !


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I can't even say fly without her getting exited she loves chasingthem, I can't even say f.l.y I have to say 'thing with wings' to my oh! Lol
> 
> x


lolol thats funny


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

hehe sometimes my dog manages to catch them, then she just sort of spits it out on the floor  she hides under the kitchen table too ready to pounce! might video it sometime, its funny, she looks like a loony dog


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber was never brave, if a fly was in the front room, she'd run for cover and hind under the table or go outside.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

If i say fly my oldest dog looks up to the ceiling with his ears pricked, all four love chasing them problem is they also snap at wasps which are much slower and more of a hazzard!

i think the funniest things is my hens trying to catch flies, now that is hilarious lol


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Amber was never brave, if a fly was in the front room, she'd run for cover and hind under the table or go outside.


Bless her!
It's nice you ares till posting about AMber. Is till post about my angel Nelson even though we had to have him pts 6 months ago.

Nelson hated flies, they irritated him so much and he never ever managed to catch any. My 7 month old puppy Bella is quite good at catching them actually and ot her it's more of a game tha something that annoys her.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I can't even say f.l.y I have to say 'thing with wings' to my oh!


Lol!!

A dog that can spell, Wow that's and amazing thing


----------

